# Fishing Rod Wrapping Machine



## gus (Apr 16, 2013)

Spent too much time watching fishing rod line guides wrapped on Professional Wrapping Machines which cost US$300.Been wrapping manually without power drive.This slow and tedious.

See fotos. Good samples to follow and evolve.The completed machine will not look alike.
Was given a brand new sewing machine motor.Bought a Foot Pedal Speed Controller from Ebay. Still trying to decide which way to go.
Will post fotos as I go.

Gus Teng


----------



## aonemarine (Apr 16, 2013)

I vote for,  Build your own.


----------



## Swifty (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi Gus, like you , I have wound rods manually an a fixture made from a plank and some thin wheels. I feel sure that it would be easy to convert to motorised, perhaps a spring loaded rubber wheel on top that provides the drive.

Paul.


----------



## gus (Apr 17, 2013)

Swifty said:


> Hi Gus, like you , I have wound rods manually an a fixture made from a plank and some thin wheels. I feel sure that it would be easy to convert to motorised, perhaps a spring loaded rubber wheel on top that provides the drive.
> 
> Paul.



Hi Paul,

Thanks for the support.
Been using a piece of hardwood plank for last five years.About time to upgrade.Wrapping thread will have tensioners. Will take and post foto of existing machine.

Gus Teng.
P.S. Went out fishing.Bad water with too much rainfall but manage to coax five Groupers to bite. The marina restaurant made Hongkong Steam Fish for us.
Did not cost arm and leg for dinner. Ate too much!!!


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Apr 17, 2013)

I've made them out of old drills, you have speed control, good torque and a 3 jaw chuck.


----------



## gus (Apr 18, 2013)

jwcnc1911 said:


> I've made them out of old drills, you have speed control, good torque and a 3 jaw chuck.





Hi jwcnc,

The existing had a finishing motor and chuck. The chuck cannot be trusted as it would drop the rod when drying epoxy coating.The slow speed motor has a mind of its own in directions. 

I have,
Brother Sewing Machine Motor and a mini three jaw chuck bought cheap in Hongkong and Ebay Foot Pedal Speed Controller. Soon as I come back from the month end fishing trip,will get started.Meanwhile Gus is in procrastination phase. Too many distractions.
The Stock Market is one.Spent too much time on the market updates.

See Components in attached foto.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 18, 2013)

Now find a piece of 80/20 and you are half way their.






or  






more profiles here :

http://www.8020.net/T-Slot-4.asp


Tin


----------



## gus (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Tin

Thanks for the info and personal support. 
Will work the dollar and cents to balance.
Will look around in Singapore for the base frame. May look at having a friend to cut and brake press a "C" channel out Stainless or Aluminium.If not will use existing plank. How sad.
I have a back up plan using 4" x  1/8" t Alum with 1/4 sq bar support.


----------

